# Does anyone know where she is?!



## Louby-Jay (30 June 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to trace a pony that I had many years ago. 

She was sold to a lady in Moreton Wood, Staffordshire in 2006 under the name of Jodie (Twilight Rose was her show name). 

She was then sold on with the lady refusing to give me details of where she sold her onto. 

Jodie was a 14.1/2 Connemara dark bay mare. She would be in her early to mid twenties by now. 

She was very feisty and took an age to settle in new places. Absolutely loved to jump. 

She was sold just before passports became legal so other than this, I have no real way of tracing her. 

I've put off looking for fear of THAT dreaded news but I just want to know if she is OK and what she has been up to. 

This horse taught me how to stay on and meant the world to me. She was only sold as my parents had been made redundant. 

Any help would be appreciated if anybody has any information. Anything at all then please contact me via email on lucymike261214@gmail.com


----------

